# REO OR TEMP MOD?



## Zaahid237 (19/7/15)

Hi. Wanna try something different. I'm more of a flavour guy. Not sure which next step to take. REO OR TEMP CONTROL? Some advice from the experts would be appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## Philip (19/7/15)

Coming from having a reo and a flavour atty RM2 I would say regulated mod with temp control.
Evic VT for instance has enough battery power for the whole day no need to bring spare batteries with.
You dont need to sqonk if you have a tank and the flavour is insanely good
Go forth with confidence and get regulated.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (19/7/15)

I'm no expert, but IMO you will not find anything that will beat a Reo with RM2 RDA in the flavour category.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Philip (19/7/15)

@whatalotigot give ur imput here please


----------



## Silver (19/7/15)

Zaahid237 said:


> Hi. Wanna try something different. I'm more of a flavour guy. Not sure which next step to take. REO OR TEMP CONTROL? Some advice from the experts would be appreciated. Thanks guys.



Hi @Zaahid237 
What are you using at the moment?
And have you tried dripping? Did you like the flavour on a well set up dripper?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (19/7/15)

That's a very personal question. Both have their pros and cons and both have their place.

The simple of it is

Reo:
Idiotproof
Rugged
Bottomfed
Mechanical
High quality
Inconsistent vape (depends on battery life)
Need modded drippers

TC mods:
The opposite of idiot proof, potentially finicky depending on the model
Consistent vape
Dry hits are impossible
Quality depends on what mod you're looking at - SX mini is king
Varying power / wattage brings out different aspects of juice

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (19/7/15)

I would say first purchase a cheap BF mod like the terminator and cheap TC mod like the Istick 40w tc. 

Test both for a couple of weeks and then see where you want to invest your money in. Both of these mods will sell quickly in the classifieds so no problem to get almost all your cash back. 

I would say that will be your best option to decide with one you would like. I like both but for different reasons and as I learned with vaping gear is that you have to test it first.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (19/7/15)

Imo temperature limiting devices are the way forward. A reo is an awesome mod no doubt about that, but I prefer my sx over the reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (19/7/15)

Zaahid237 said:


> Hi. Wanna try something different. I'm more of a flavour guy. Not sure which next step to take. REO OR TEMP CONTROL? Some advice from the experts would be appreciated. Thanks guys.



If flavor is what you are after, IMO you just cant beat a dripper. 

I need something reliable, compact and easy to use. For this reason I will always recommend the Reo.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (19/7/15)

If you looking for flavour then drippers all the way. Thus the Reo would be your best bet in that regard. If you want long lasting battery life and significantly lower chance of dry hits. A temp sensing mod like the EVIC VT is the way to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot (19/7/15)

when it comes to flavour its all about the atty and the build, Literally has NOTHING TO DO WITH THE MOD..

Lets run this over quick, 

What are you used to vaping? 

there are 2 options here:

1) If you like a big amount of vapour and like to subohm to get your flavour, Regulated is the way to go with a dripper or a nice tank with decent air flow. sometimes ramping up the power and increasing the heat can bring out better flavour in juices, But beware when ramping it up you need more air flow and also a lung thats gonna pull harder.. Limited air flow and not pulling hard enough can give an isanely harsh and hot vape which is not enjoyable.

2) You vape a twisp, clearo, or starter kit, something between 1.2 and 1.8ohm, With limited amounts of heat or vapour, you would have to go for something with a smaller atty to get the flavour. ie: on a reo and RM2 at 1.8ohm you can get good flavour but there are many other ways. Most people start at that level but quickly climb the ladder to seek more cloud and flavour gaining mouth full of tasty clouds..

Dripping is the ultimate form of flavour, some tanks give good flavour (compared to others) but imho nothing can beat a dripper. 

*With the REO you can expect this:*
1) Mechanical mod, unforgiving, you could short the battery with no fail safe. Not noob friendly 

2) Battery voltage drop ( battery starts at 4.2v and goes downward till next charge)

3) Sqonking (pushing the little bottle inside the REO to feed the juice into the atty) having the juice and mod together

4) Same vape all the time until you change the coil ( mechanical mods cannot change power modes )

5) One hand held unit all in all

*With a regulated temp sense mod you can expect this:*
1) regulated, Easier for noobies, Mod has failsafes in place to stop you shorting batteries and making shorting errors when building coils.

2)same hit all day long, battery life isnt an issue, once set at a certain Watt setting you will get the same hit everytime regardless of the battery life until the batteries are dead

3)With a dripper or tank you must carry around juice with you, weather its in your back or pocket, but you can chop and change flavours as you please.

4) Changing the power settings, have a drink and want more? bump up the wattage and give yourself a harder hit and more clouds/flavour

5) Electronics and endless possibility. So much technology in a mod you can customize your vaping experience. from playing with nickel wire to titanium wire and also building coil porn, on a regulated device you can run them all with much success. I havnt even gotten 1/4 of the way through the options yet.

6) not hard to work at all, infact my washing machine has more menu's

7) In temp sense mode with nickel, No dry hits. 

8) Press button and vape, not connectivity issues, no worries. VAPE ON.

9) With a Tank this can be an All-in-all mod aswell just with many power setting able to customize your vape at the push of a button.

Basically If I were to TELL you what to buy, it would be a temp sense mod. At half the price of a reo and all those extra's that come, it truely is the way to go. You will be disappointed if you dont. 

Iv been through Mech mods, reo's, tanks, drippers, regulated and Now into Temp sense Regualted, and by far the best vape experience is the Temp sense high wattage device. 

BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION.

Good luck on your journey Hope Iv given you some insight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## chamberlane (19/7/15)

Hi
Just to add something here re. battery life and reos...
The voltage drop needn't be a bad thing if you have a good juice and a good build on it. Regulated mods are awesome (I really wanna get one), but isn't draining a battery until it's dead quite bad for the battery? With a reo, I swap batt with a fresh one after each bottle is up, and that does me good. Ie. the drop from 4.2 to 3.8 doesn't change how enjoyable the vape is. For me.
All in all tough decision so good luck OP

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (19/7/15)

A correction on one the above posts, the Reo has a fail safe - a hot spring, which will collapse in case of a short. And it works. Not all bottom fed devices have this.

I am a Reo guy. As many agree a dripper gives you superior flavour, which is what you put on top of a Reo. Instead of the hassle of dripping you just squonk - never a dry hit. No mess. Coiling and wicking is a breeze. For me much less trouble than a tank, never have juicy fingers, leaking or struggle to get the wicking right. The Reo Grand takes a 6 ml bottle - enough juice without having to carry around a bottle. Switching flavours is easy - you can just swap out the bottle for another one or unscrew the bottle, rinse and fill with a new juice. The Reo will last you a life time, the regulated mod will die on you as soon as the first of its electronic components give out.

Of course, a regulated mod has other pros as listed above. I prefer the convenience, ease and durability of a Reo.

And yes, the Reo is but just one of quite a few bottom fed squonkers, you even get regulated squonkers and will get regulated, temperature sensing squonkers soon, if not available already.

Bottom fed devices coupled with drippers work for me, but taking all of above into account you must measure them against your expectations and needs. Good luck and, if you have any questions, do not hesitate to shout.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zaahid237 (19/7/15)

Ok currently I have a ipv mini 2, kbox, istick20, ipow2. Lemo2, subtank mini, freakshow, monster v2 528, mAN. Always alternating attys, mostly using ipv & kbox. Love the flavour on the dripper but barely using it as it's not practical. Best what I have for me is ipv with lemo2. Not considering the evic as a temp mod, to many negative reviews. Looking at the rdna or the SX. REO sounds good too but never used mech before so a little worried that ist not regulated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (19/7/15)

Mechanical devices are really good, there is very little to go wrong with a Reo, battery is safe due to collapsible spring in the event of a hard short. Which is alot more than can be said for many of the latest electronic devices which are not as safe as you would imagine. Many of them can, and do fail badly.

Choosing between a tank or a dripper is another story, you either prefer one or the other. In my case, I hate the hassles that come with tanks, and drippers are much easier to deal with. The flavour from a dripper is going to be better than a tank. A big advantage with the Reo is you get the best of both here. Huge 6ml juice capacity, and all the awesome flavour benefits of a dripper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (19/7/15)

I will keep it short. Regulated mod ... temp or standard.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/7/15)

Zaahid237 said:


> Ok currently I have a ipv mini 2, kbox, istick20, ipow2. Lemo2, subtank mini, freakshow, monster v2 528, mAN. Always alternating attys, mostly using ipv & kbox. Love the flavour on the dripper but barely using it as it's not practical. Best what I have for me is ipv with lemo2. Not considering the evic as a temp mod, to many negative reviews. Looking at the rdna or the SX. REO sounds good too but never used mech before so a little worried that ist not regulated.



Hi @Zaahid237 , i like what @VapeSnow said about getting both and trying them for yourself. I just think getting "cheapies" may not give you the right idea

I have not got into temp sensing yet, but i can tell you that the flavour on my RM2 (on my Reo) is far better, purer and more accurate than on my Lemo2. 

If you are chasing pure flavour and like mouth to lung, go for the Reo with the RM2

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (20/7/15)

Get both , decide for yourself only way to know for sure. Reo FTW!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (20/7/15)

Regulated/Temp control mod FTW!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa (20/7/15)

I have to go with the Reo. I cannot begin to explain how simple your vaping journey becomes once you have a Reo. Every single part is visible and when something goes wrong, you can immediately see where the problem is. You can focus all your attention on enjoying a juice instead of constantly fiddling with a gazillion parts and settings. I have one Reo and one atty and love every single toot I take.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zaahid237 (20/7/15)

Looks to me like I'm gonna have to get both. Confirmed a REO now. As for the tc mod, think I should wait for the Whiteout. Thanks everyone I highly appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (20/7/15)

Zaahid237 said:


> Looks to me like I'm gonna have to get both. Confirmed a REO now. As for the tc mod, think I should wait for the Whiteout. Thanks everyone I highly appreciate it.


Great stuff. Remember to report for duty in the Reo Mail thread.
Also waiting for the Whiteout - think it is the way to go for regulated mods - hoople fixable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

